# Residential Du/Etisalat connections per area



## kmdxb

Unlike most places, here you don't generally get to choose with internet/phone provider you want where you live, you have to go with the one that serves the area or building you are in.

Thought it might be of use to some people to try and compile a list of what areas are served by which company - maybe that could have some influence over where you choose to live as you might want to use (or stay with if moving) one company over the other.

For example, as far as I know most (if not all) Emaar developments are served by Du - so places like the Springs, Meadows, Arabian Ranched, Greens etc.

I believe that JBR is also Du, and most places I have been to in and around Jumeriah (like between Beach Road and Al Wasl Road) have all been Etisalat.

Can others fill in details for any other areas, like say Sports City, JLT, Mirdiff, Green Community and anywhere else you can think of. It could be the same buildings in places like JLT or Marina are one provide and other buildings are a different provider.

I think the only exception to this is Burj Khalifa, where both Du and Etisalat serve that building so each apartment can choose which to use.


----------



## londonmandan

I am in JLT and have DU and I also have an Etisalat mini transmitter in the front room.


----------



## kmdxb

londonmandan said:


> I am in JLT and have DU and I also have an Etisalat mini transmitter in the front room.


Is that the Etisalat WiMax system? I'd forgotten about that - do Du have an equivilent? I've no experience of that, so is that just Internet or does it do other services as well?

I was thinking more of the actual cabled connection into a building, where you can get Internet, TV and Phone service over the same connection.


----------



## londonmandan

kmdxb said:


> Is that the Etisalat WiMax system? I'd forgotten about that - do Du have an equivilent? I've no experience of that, so is that just Internet or does it do other services as well?
> 
> I was thinking more of the actual cabled connection into a building, where you can get Internet, TV and Phone service over the same connection.


I think it is just for calls and GPRS but I heard they are turning the 3G/4G on soon.

I have DU Broadband and TV services and the phone runs back to the modem via LAN connection


----------



## Emanef

The Palm is Du. I don't about the Shorelines but in Marina Residences the best you can get is 16mbps down and 1mbps up, and on the TV I can only get one HD channel at a time (ie I can only watch or record one, or watch and record a HD and SD channel). 

The Du engineer who came out said that they will be upgrading it to fibre at some point, but didn't seem optimistic about it being soon.


----------



## Malbec

So for 100Mbps internet fibre connection is required? As far as I know cable tv connection should be able up to 100Mbps.

Do you guys know which villa areas are capable of 100Mbps? I have already read that Arabian Ranches have quite limited connectivity options of up to 24Mbps.


----------



## Emanef

I think the current ADSL theoretic maximum is around 24mbps;
Asymmetric digital subscriber line - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Fibre is the way to go. Much faster and usually you get good upload speeds as well - from my only experience in a hotel in the Marina it was around 60mpbs up and down. That was pretty cool. I've seen other people mention on here they have similar upload speeds in certain areas as well.


----------



## christophe_aus

Emanef said:


> The Palm is Du. I don't about the Shorelines but in Marina Residences the best you can get is 16mbps down and 1mbps up, and on the TV I can only get one HD channel at a time (ie I can only watch or record one, or watch and record a HD and SD channel).
> 
> The Du engineer who came out said that they will be upgrading it to fibre at some point, but didn't seem optimistic about it being soon.


I registered for the TV/Internet/Phone package with Du yesterday for my apartment in Marina Residences. I was astounded the the maximum speeds were 16mbps down and 1mbps up. Devastating. I think we should lobby Nakheel for the building to be upgraded to fibre.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Malbec said:


> I have already read that Arabian Ranches have quite limited connectivity options of up to 24Mbps.


Get a grip =- 24mb is not 'quite limited'

You might want to have a read of this thread as you will learn that the speed of your local connection is utterly irrelevant above about 20Mb

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sandpit/381201-elife-traffic-being-shaped.html

In short, all you kiddies out there demanding and paying for 100Mb are wasting your money as the locations you access are too slow, too far away and are connected with wet string.


----------



## twowheelsgood

christophe_aus said:


> I was astounded the the maximum speeds were 16mbps down and 1mbps up. Devastating. I think we should lobby Nakheel for the building to be upgraded to fibre.


I hope that was sarcasm as if its not, you really have a first world problem there.


----------



## Emanef

Whilst not 'devastating', the connection in Marina Residences is pretty ropey. I regularly get between 12 and 15 mbps downloading from usenet, which is fine (even though I miss the 60+ I used to get in the UK). The upload speed is really poor at between .5 and 1 up most of the time. 

The main problem is just the slow browsing (and not when I'm using the bandwidth for usenet). It's just a little slow and 'sticky'. I presume it's just down to everything going through Du's filters - if I run a tracert to any website I can always see a point in route where there is a real delay. 

I've got use to it, but I don't like it. 

I'm not sure that lobbying Du will make much difference. We had a problem with the connection a month or so ago where the connection was crawling (less than 1mbps down!). which I insisted was not in our apartment. They finally sent out a Du engineer and he found the problem was in entreance of the main building and there was some old wiring that was affecting the incoming connection. He said it would have affected everyone in the building, but in the three or four days of it happening not one otehr person had reported it, so presumably a lot of people don't even notice when it's not working properly!

The engineer did also say that Du will be upgrading the network on the Palm at some point, but when I pressed him for when he wasn't the slightest bit hopeful of it being any time soon! 

The connection occasionally goes down completely as well - it did yesterday for an hour or so and has done periodically for a few hours at a time over the last two of three weeks (around four times now) - not good.



twowheelsgood said:


> I hope that was sarcasm as if its not, you really have a first world problem there.


http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/news/politics/diplomacy/120706/un-deems-internet-access-basic-human-right-0


----------



## christophe_aus

twowheelsgood said:


> I hope that was sarcasm as if its not, you really have a first world problem there.


No, not sarcasm. 16mbps is pretty darn slow in 2014 in a modern city like Dubai - especially if you're not actually going to get this due to other factors. 

I do understand your other post, was well aware of congestion. This might need to be addressed first especially when, as you say, you are hitting the roundabout on the motorway.

Mostly, I am just annoyed because I have moved from Singapore where 50mbps was considered slow - and you generally got pretty close to the promised speed on many websites. Whether this was due to the ISPs caching the sites or something I don't know - I don't have enough technical knowledge on this. Do you know how this works?


----------



## christophe_aus

Emanef said:


> Whilst not 'devastating', the connection in Marina Residences is pretty ropey. I regularly get between 12 and 15 mbps downloading from usenet, which is fine (even though I miss the 60+ I used to get in the UK). The upload speed is really poor at between .5 and 1 up most of the time.
> 
> The main problem is just the slow browsing (and not when I'm using the bandwidth for usenet). It's just a little slow and 'sticky'. I presume it's just down to everything going through Du's filters - if I run a tracert to any website I can always see a point in route where there is a real delay.
> 
> I've got use to it, but I don't like it.
> 
> I'm not sure that lobbying Du will make much difference. We had a problem with the connection a month or so ago where the connection was crawling (less than 1mbps down!). which I insisted was not in our apartment. They finally sent out a Du engineer and he found the problem was in entreance of the main building and there was some old wiring that was affecting the incoming connection. He said it would have affected everyone in the building, but in the three or four days of it happening not one otehr person had reported it, so presumably a lot of people don't even notice when it's not working properly!
> 
> The engineer did also say that Du will be upgrading the network on the Palm at some point, but when I pressed him for when he wasn't the slightest bit hopeful of it being any time soon!


Perhaps 'devastating' is taking it a little far  

Thanks for the tips. I thought it may have been the infrastructure in the building that was the cause for the slow speeds - but it makes sense that Du only has ADSL and not cable broadband available that is the cause.

I hope Du didn't charge you for the call out!


----------



## Emanef

No, they didn't charge! It makes it more difficult because when we moved in we were still struggling with the visa so got it in the name of the company and us, so Du was sorted out by a represented of the company and set up as a business account. So now when there are problems I phone up and speak to residential, who then tell me it's a business account so they can't deal with it. I then call up business and they say they didn't provide the equipment (even though they did!) and they don't deal with router issues. I then have to email to explain it's a residential property, the routers are Du's, the problem is not in the apartment (I can log in to the Du routers to know the connection is not in my apartment!) and it's from the routers outwards. They they reply a few days later by email. Fortunately, once it gets to that stage they are usually a bit more hepful! 

Yeah, I think the whole Palm is ADSL. Shorelines may be able to get up to 24mbps (I'm not sure) but the sooner they upgrade to fibre the better.

I can actually get 30mbp up and down on a speedtest on my PAYG phone with 4G! Unfortunately there are not decent tariffs that would allow me to download the amount of TV shows and movies I do on that so that's no help to me!


----------



## twowheelsgood

christophe_aus said:


> 16mbps is pretty darn slow in 2014 in a modern city like Dubai - especially if you're not actually going to get this due to other factors.


You immediately contradict yourself there. Dubai is as it is and what you get is Dubai. You cannot say modern cities like Dubai get it fast and then immediately say you don't get fast when you are in Dubai  Dubai is like most modern cities variable and over huge distances. Whenever someone tries to draw parallels with Korea or Singapore it makes me want to scream at the lack of common sense and intelligence. Don't take it personally though.

16Mb is up at the top of the averages of pretty much any city. But of course what you and many others do is say they got X in the belief that everyone gets X at Y location, when it simply isn't true, and is completely irrelevant to location Z. People who quote Korea and Singapore getting huge speeds ignore the fact that its largely state subsidised, meaning unaffordable bandwidth allocations, not as widely available as they think, and only applies to high density housing over a very narrow geographical range.



christophe_aus said:


> This might need to be addressed first especially when, as you say, you are hitting the roundabout on the motorway.


Unlikely as anyone with any economic sense and a bit of maths works out. The network core is entirely economically run for efficiency. It never will be able to scale to the size of the sub of the network tails. It is an interconnected network of independent entities. You want o randomly increase a pipe size, then the guy at the other end has to agree to it and if its wasting money for them, then it won't happen. Nobody sticks in unnecessary capacity at the core just to decongest the extremities. There is simply too much mismatch between the sum of the parts of the extremities and the core bandwidth. 



christophe_aus said:


> Mostly, I am just annoyed because I have moved from Singapore where 50mbps was considered slow - and you generally got pretty close to the promised speed on many websites.


You didn't, you really didn't got 50Mbs as the other post clearly shows unless you are loading a local website hosted on the local ISP network. As soon as you go out of the local network you hit contention and will never get the same speed. Speed testing is notoriously high at reporting anyway unless you write your own test, as many operators prioritise speedtest traffic to make themselves look better than they really are.

As to your point about caching, its pretty much irrelevant. If a thousand people from here, look at a video on say, Youtube, using 100Mb pipes, do you really think that the Youtube hosted servers are capable of throwing out 1000*100Mb/s data ? Do they have the bandwidth, can their disc storage cope with that level of data retrieval ? Clearly, the answer is no, which is exactly why buying huge fat pipes is kiddies fanboi territory as they don't have the economic or technical experience to realise they are flushing their money down the toilet 

PS You will find that even in new areas like JLT, there is fibre to the basement but Cat 3 (yes 3) cabling to the upper floors. this limits them to 2Mb practically. The argument over cable vs ADSL is a moot point due to the above cable limits.


----------



## Emanef

I find Youtube pretty bad in general from here, but then in London with a 60meg Virgin cable line I always used to have problems with Youtube as well, so that must be like twowheelsgood says, a Youtube bandwidth limitation. 

If it's something I really want to watch properly from Youtube I download it with something like You Tube Downloader instead. Likewise with BBC iPlayer stuff. Streaming is too stuttery, so I use get_iplayer for BBC stuff. Plus I can watch it on my telly through my media player then!


----------



## christophe_aus

Emanef said:


> No, they didn't charge! It makes it more difficult because when we moved in we were still struggling with the visa so got it in the name of the company and us, so Du was sorted out by a represented of the company and set up as a business account. So now when there are problems I phone up and speak to residential, who then tell me it's a business account so they can't deal with it. I then call up business and they say they didn't provide the equipment (even though they did!) and they don't deal with router issues. I then have to email to explain it's a residential property, the routers are Du's, the problem is not in the apartment (I can log in to the Du routers to know the connection is not in my apartment!) and it's from the routers outwards. They they reply a few days later by email. Fortunately, once it gets to that stage they are usually a bit more hepful!
> 
> Yeah, I think the whole Palm is ADSL. Shorelines may be able to get up to 24mbps (I'm not sure) but the sooner they upgrade to fibre the better.
> 
> I can actually get 30mbp up and down on a speedtest on my PAYG phone with 4G! Unfortunately there are not decent tariffs that would allow me to download the amount of TV shows and movies I do on that so that's no help to me!


Oh yes - I would happily have 4G/LTE and its great speeds. If only the tariff's were a bit more generous for data usage. But then everyone would be jumping on it, fill the capacity and it would slow right down. Catch 22. 

Quick question - did you have to buy your own router for Du? It doesn't sound like it - but I think I may have to. I have an Apple Airport Extreme but I am not sure that can actually act as a router. I think I need to go and buy a cheap one from one of the Malls.


----------



## christophe_aus

twowheelsgood said:


> You immediately contradict yourself there. Dubai is as it is and what you get is Dubai. You cannot say modern cities like Dubai get it fast and then immediately say you don't get fast when you are in Dubai  Dubai is like most modern cities variable and over huge distances. Whenever someone tries to draw parallels with Korea or Singapore it makes me want to scream at the lack of common sense and intelligence. Don't take it personally though.
> 
> 16Mb is up at the top of the averages of pretty much any city. But of course what you and many others do is say they got X in the belief that everyone gets X at Y location, when it simply isn't true, and is completely irrelevant to location Z. People who quote Korea and Singapore getting huge speeds ignore the fact that its largely state subsidised, meaning unaffordable bandwidth allocations, not as widely available as they think, and only applies to high density housing over a very narrow geographical range.
> 
> 
> 
> Unlikely as anyone with any economic sense and a bit of maths works out. The network core is entirely economically run for efficiency. It never will be able to scale to the size of the sub of the network tails. It is an interconnected network of independent entities. You want o randomly increase a pipe size, then the guy at the other end has to agree to it and if its wasting money for them, then it won't happen. Nobody sticks in unnecessary capacity at the core just to decongest the extremities. There is simply too much mismatch between the sum of the parts of the extremities and the core bandwidth.
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't, you really didn't got 50Mbs as the other post clearly shows unless you are loading a local website hosted on the local ISP network. As soon as you go out of the local network you hit contention and will never get the same speed. Speed testing is notoriously high at reporting anyway unless you write your own test, as many operators prioritise speedtest traffic to make themselves look better than they really are.
> 
> As to your point about caching, its pretty much irrelevant. If a thousand people from here, look at a video on say, Youtube, using 100Mb pipes, do you really think that the Youtube hosted servers are capable of throwing out 1000*100Mb/s data ? Do they have the bandwidth, can their disc storage cope with that level of data retrieval ? Clearly, the answer is no, which is exactly why buying huge fat pipes is kiddies fanboi territory as they don't have the economic or technical experience to realise they are flushing their money down the toilet
> 
> PS You will find that even in new areas like JLT, there is fibre to the basement but Cat 3 (yes 3) cabling to the upper floors. this limits them to 2Mb practically. The argument over cable vs ADSL is a moot point due to the above cable limits.


You may have misunderstood - I didn't contradict myself. What I meant was, in a modern city like Dubai which promotes itself as a business and technological hub, you would expect better than max 16mbps downloads - especially on a 5 year old building.

But I do take your point - I did cringe a little at myself when I compared Dubai to Singapore - I also hate when people do that. You can't compare apples with oranges. But also, even though it's a reality and a different place, taking a step backwards in technology/speed sucks. But as you say, first world problems.

You are also right that I didn't get 50mbps outside of Singapore websites and, even then, I couldn't measure exactly what speed I was getting from these websites. But, generally, it was noticeably faster. 

Thanks for somewhat clearing up the caching point. ISPs do do certain things to speed access to websites up though don't they? 

I didn't even know you could get CAT 3 cables anymore!


----------



## londonmandan

To be fair I'm used to a 120mbps line back in the UK and to drop to an 8mbps line here is terrible. Everything takes forever and you really do notice it.


----------



## Emanef

christophe_aus said:


> Oh yes - I would happily have 4G/LTE and its great speeds. If only the tariff's were a bit more generous for data usage. But then everyone would be jumping on it, fill the capacity and it would slow right down. Catch 22.
> 
> Quick question - did you have to buy your own router for Du? It doesn't sound like it - but I think I may have to. I have an Apple Airport Extreme but I am not sure that can actually act as a router. I think I need to go and buy a cheap one from one of the Malls.


It's 100 AED for a 1GB chunk, but when you buy 100AED or more on Du PAYG you get 4G (assuming your phone is 4G). Good to have, but you'd get through that pretty quickly even just with something like Spotify or radio, and video would eat through it even quicker, so I don't bother on my phone, just use it as normal. 

Yes, I bought my own router over with me (Asus RT-N66U). Du will install two routers in the service hatch and will ask you where you want your TV and phone points, and which two wall ports you want for the internet, so you can have two rooms wired. I chose one next to the TV (so I can transfer video from my homeserver to my media player - between the LAN ports it's only 100 so struggles with HD streaming from my server so I had to get a 4TB USB drive for it to run them!  ) and one in the room with my computer and homeserver. 

You'll need to get a wireless router anyway if you want wireless as the Du ones are wired only. The Du ones will do DHCP and probably on the 192.168.1.x ranger, so just make sure your new router is not on that range (ie just change it's IP address to 192.168.0.1) and it'll be fine.

They're quite big apartments and solid walls so I'd look for one that has a decent range on it, and think carefully about where you need it positioning before they arrive. I can just about get a signal throughout our place as it's fairly central. 

Most of the shops that sell computer equipment out here don't seem to stock much and seem to charge pretty much RRP so if you're still in Singapore I'd look at getting one from there if you can find a decent shop!


----------



## twowheelsgood

christophe_aus said:


> You may have misunderstood - I didn't contradict myself. What I meant was, in a modern city like Dubai which promotes itself as a business and technological hub, you would expect better than max 16mbps downloads - especially on a 5 year old building.


But it is - if you go to the right place. You're comparing a residential area which what you might find in a business centre like Internet City. Even in the case of the JLT office block my colleagues work in, they got a fibre to the office put in, because of the Cat 3 problem. They need high bandwidth as they host video conference facilities. The office next door does not and is quite happy with 2Mb as their business doesn't need it in the slightest. Economically, you put in what gets you the highest return so if the did fibre to every office and the price rose accordingly then their rents would go up and people wouldn't pay for extra speed.

Too many people insist on ever higher speeds being necessary when its simply not true. Its fanboi territory and Bittorrent downloaders that cry the most. And finally, even if you had better than 16Mbps, the original post shows the internet in the region practically doesn't support it. Why bother putting in a six lane expressway to the local roundabout if its a single lane thereafter, kind of argument.



christophe_aus said:


> But also, even though it's a reality and a different place, taking a step backwards in technology/speed sucks.


Its not so much as taking a step backwards, as realising you stepped ahead into la la land of unrealism and finding you're on your own 



christophe_aus said:


> Thanks for somewhat clearing up the caching point. ISPs do do certain things to speed access to websites up though don't they?


Correct - websites with statistically high usage with largely static content get cached at a local server. Sites like CNN, BBC etc are cached locally as everyone accesses them via the same page. Sites like Facebook and Youtube cannot as the customisation of the first page effectively means everyone gets a different first page. The lkist of sites cached is highly dynamic and based upon near time current usage. If one website has content that everyone wants then the local cache stores a copy and serves it up. So contrary to most peoples belief, caching actually speeds things up. They incorrectly confuse caching with filtering where site content gets filtered and downloaded to a machine, which check its content,, and then if okay allows it to be released. Dubai doesn't have that level of control - sites are allowed or not allowed. Those that are not are subject to an IP block ban and you need a 'you know what' to get around that.



christophe_aus said:


> I didn't even know you could get CAT 3 cables anymore


Thats one of the dangers of a building started pre-2008, and recently moved to completion now. Lots of the materials in storage in its basement being taken out and used. We didn't know it was Cat 3 until we tried to figure out why Du couldn't give them a decent service.

I see work is about to commence on the Dubai Pearl once more - maybe it will have gas lamps this time


----------



## christophe_aus

Emanef said:


> It's 100 AED for a 1GB chunk, but when you buy 100AED or more on Du PAYG you get 4G (assuming your phone is 4G). Good to have, but you'd get through that pretty quickly even just with something like Spotify or radio, and video would eat through it even quicker, so I don't bother on my phone, just use it as normal.
> 
> Yes, I bought my own router over with me (Asus RT-N66U). Du will install two routers in the service hatch and will ask you where you want your TV and phone points, and which two wall ports you want for the internet, so you can have two rooms wired. I chose one next to the TV (so I can transfer video from my homeserver to my media player - between the LAN ports it's only 100 so struggles with HD streaming from my server so I had to get a 4TB USB drive for it to run them!  ) and one in the room with my computer and homeserver.
> 
> You'll need to get a wireless router anyway if you want wireless as the Du ones are wired only. The Du ones will do DHCP and probably on the 192.168.1.x ranger, so just make sure your new router is not on that range (ie just change it's IP address to 192.168.0.1) and it'll be fine.
> 
> They're quite big apartments and solid walls so I'd look for one that has a decent range on it, and think carefully about where you need it positioning before they arrive. I can just about get a signal throughout our place as it's fairly central.
> 
> Most of the shops that sell computer equipment out here don't seem to stock much and seem to charge pretty much RRP so if you're still in Singapore I'd look at getting one from there if you can find a decent shop!


I'm on Etisalat PAYG for mobile and get 4G regardless - worth noting if you don't usually spend over 100 AED on data each month - but it sounds like you do.

Thanks - if Du install routers in the apartment then I can plug my Apple Airport Extreme into those for wireless, so sounds like I am sorted. I thought I read somewhere on the Du website that they enable 6 ports, but perhaps that's for TV not internet. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Emanef

I thought I read that too (6 ports) but when they came they only did four (2 LAN, 1 TV, 1 phone) and I had to specify which were for phone, TV and BB. Maybe if you ask more nicely! No reason they couldn't do more as it's just a panel in the service hatch they need to connect up.


----------



## londonmandan

I think I mentioned this in the other thread (linked here somewhere)

In my apartment above the front door all my cables route back to there and in that I have a 10 x port panel and from there I have one 4 x port modem that has wireless capabilities.

My phone is in one socket that is LAN and runs back to same modem.
DU Box in one
Cisco Wireless Router in another

I could if I wanted to dump a switch in there and make all ports live but no point.


----------



## christophe_aus

Emanef said:


> I thought I read that too (6 ports) but when they came they only did four (2 LAN, 1 TV, 1 phone) and I had to specify which were for phone, TV and BB. Maybe if you ask more nicely! No reason they couldn't do more as it's just a panel in the service hatch they need to connect up.


I will be extra nice! Thanks for the info.


----------



## christophe_aus

londonmandan said:


> I think I mentioned this in the other thread (linked here somewhere)
> 
> In my apartment above the front door all my cables route back to there and in that I have a 10 x port panel and from there I have one 4 x port modem that has wireless capabilities.
> 
> My phone is in one socket that is LAN and runs back to same modem.
> DU Box in one
> Cisco Wireless Router in another
> 
> I could if I wanted to dump a switch in there and make all ports live but no point.


Thank you - I will do some exploring and see if I can find the port panel. I don't really need them all enabled but to have wired internet in the living room and bedrooms would be handy, especially with thick walls.


----------



## Emanef

If it's like ours it'll be in a ceiling hatch, something like this;









Two Du routers, no Cisco one and a fairly old fashioned connection box! You could get a switch up there. I've not tried yet though as I need a step ladder first! 



twowheelsgood said:


> I see work is about to commence on the Dubai Pearl once more - maybe it will have gas lamps this time


Yeah, I've noticed they've put up night lights on that. That's a strange place for a building... "come and live in a luxury apartment with a 360 view of a three lane roundabout!"


----------



## londonmandan

Emanef said:


> If it's like ours it'll be in a ceiling hatch, something like this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Du routers, no Cisco one and a fairly old fashioned connection box! You could get a switch up there. I've not tried yet though as I need a step ladder first!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've noticed they've put up night lights on that. That's a strange place for a building... "come and live in a luxury apartment with a 360 view of a three lane roundabout!"


Kind of like what I have in my apartment, I will take a pic later tonight.


----------



## Emanef

Have you had a closer look at the cabling? I'd like to get a gigabit switch in up there so I have a faster connection between the two wall LAN ports. I guess I just need to work out which of the routers is doing the TV and which the BB and stick then cables from that router in to the switch.


----------



## londonmandan

Pics too big


----------



## londonmandan

Here is mine:


----------



## christophe_aus

londonmandan said:


> Here is mine:


Thanks both. Just to clarify - Du provided these routers to you as part of your installation? i.e. you didn't have to buy these yourself?


----------



## londonmandan

christophe_aus said:


> Thanks both. Just to clarify - Du provided these routers to you as part of your installation? i.e. you didn't have to buy these yourself?


Mine was already there when I moved in, I didn't even know till the guy came.

Funny thing is I already had an internet connection before they even came and didn't know how :lol:


----------



## Emanef

Ah, so you have a proper rack in yours. Should be much easier for you to activate the other wall ports then. I don't think mine is so easy to do.


----------



## londonmandan

Emanef said:


> Ah, so you have a proper rack in yours. Should be much easier for you to activate the other wall ports then. I don't think mine is so easy to do.


Not so easy when everything is labeled wrongly :lol:


----------



## Emanef

Ha ha! Why am I not suprised.....!


----------



## syms100

Hi everyone,

Ive recently moved into albarsha south. The place is still essentially a construction site! I don't have a clue which ISP runs the area; I don't even think there is a proper connection there... Anyone know more about the area?


----------

